# How much orijen to feed?



## JMCrowley

I have been feeding Orijen LBP to my female GSD for about the past 2 months, she seems to be doing really well on it. But I don't know if I'm feeding too much or too little!!! She seems starving and gobbles it up in like 1 minute. I've been feeding 4 cups per day and she weighs about 53lbs at 7 months old. When I cut down to like 33/3 cups a day her poop was not mushy at the end. For the most part her poop's been very healthy looking, but is again a little soft at the end. I'm in the process of switching her to 5fish Orijen, how much should I be feeding her...trying to look it up online (I threw the bag away), everything's in grams and kilograms, and there's no way to know how many cups that equals since all brands will be different...I can't believe this is so complicated!! And I have 2 master's degrees! I feel like I am seeing her ribs a little more when she's twisting and playing, but not when she's just sitting there. Anyone feeding a 50ish # pup Orijen 5 fish??? How much do you feed?


----------



## doggiedad

i never fed my pup puppy food. i fed him 3 cups a day.
1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish and 1 cup in the pm.
he also had a snack and training treats throughout the
day. it's great having 2 master degrees because you
know you can google how to convert grams and kilograms
to pounds.


----------



## kr16

Feed what the bag says. Yes it seems like its not to much, that is the beauty of a great quality food, you feed less.

My pup gets a 1 1/3 a day right now and he is gaining weight and looks great. It gets increased to 1 1/2 this week.


----------



## doggiedad

are you saying your dog gets 1&1/3 cup a day or are you saying
your dog gets a 1/3 of a cup a day?



kr16 said:


> Feed what the bag says. Yes it seems like its not to much, that is the beauty of a great quality food, you feed less.
> 
> My pup gets a 1 1/3 a day right now and he is gaining weight and looks great. It gets increased to 1 1/2 this week.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Sounds like your Fur Baby needs a Digestive Enzyme and Pro Biotic to help her assimilate her food better. She may have a slight digestion problem making her feel hungry all the time.
Here is a good one: The Wholistic Pet 
1 Cup = 120 G (GR/CUPS per day) bag shows active or less active amounts of Grams to feed Per Day.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

How hungry she seems and how much she weighs are not good indications of whether or not she's getting the right amount of food. How is her condition? Is she lean but not overly skinny? When viewed from above does she have a "waist"? Does her abdomen tuck up when viewed from the side? When you run your hand down her side can you easily feel her ribs, and maybe see the last one or two (depending on her coat)? If so, she's getting exactly the right amount of food _for now_, although since she's not fully mature you will need to adjust the quantity from time to time. 

Once you know the right amount of one food it's easy to calculate the amount of any food you switch to, by comparing the kcals per cup of each food. According the the Orijen website, LBP food has 456 kcals per cup. If you multiply that times 4 cups a day, she's eating 1824 calories daily. If you were switching to a food that has 350 kcals per cup you'd divide 1824 by 350, and come up with 5.2 cups. If you were switching to a food that has 500 kcals per cup you'd divide 1824 by 500, and come up with 3.6 cups. Very simple math. 

But Orijen 6 Fish also has 456 kcals per cup, so you'd feed exactly the same amount as you're currently feeding of the LBP, as long as her condition indicates that she's getting the right amount of food now.


----------



## JMCrowley

Thank you Cassidy'sMom....that is very helpful. I feel according to your description she is the right weight...I just worry cuz she eats so fast and seems hungry still.  (Of course EPI is always in the back of my mind). But she has no other sx. I should have said she is also getting BacPac Probiotics and she gets about 2-4tbsp of pumpkin a day. A few training treats and the occasional bully stick. I didn't realize 5fish was the same calories (since I threw the bag away) so that's good to know. I fed her a little bit more today so we'll see how that goes (about 1/3 cup more). But otherwise she's really healthy! Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

JMCrowley said:


> I didn't realize 5fish was the same calories (since I threw the bag away) so that's good to know.


I'm actually feeding Keefer Orijen 6 Fish, but I didn't bother to check the bag - most companies have ingredient lists, feeding guides, and calorie info right on their websites, so I always check there. 

Both Keefer & Halo eat fast and act like they're always starving, but they're just REALLY into food! As long as everything else seems fine (active, good stools), I wouldn't worry about her.


----------



## kr16

doggiedad said:


> are you saying your dog gets 1&1/3 cup a day or are you saying
> your dog gets a 1/3 of a cup a day?


I have to stop using that talk to speech program. Its one and one third a day


----------



## TxQuax

Momto2GSDs said:


> Sounds like your Fur Baby needs a Digestive Enzyme and Pro Biotic to help her assimilate her food better. She may have a slight digestion problem making her feel hungry all the time.
> Here is a good one: The Wholistic Pet
> 1 Cup = 120 G (GR/CUPS per day) bag shows active or less active amounts of Grams to feed Per Day.
> Hope this helps!


We are currently battling Giardia and Coccidia....I have ordered the Kocci Free and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival. I also ordered the Digest All by The Wholistic Pet mentioned in this thread....these are ok to give at the same time, correct?? Forgive me if this is obviously ok to do....just trying to be extra careful. Have read so many threads on issues these babies can develop, it can all be so scary and I find myself questioning if I am doing what is best to help Quax. We did one round of meds (Metro & Albon) unsuccessfully and the 2nd day on the next round of meds, Quax was very lethargic, losing appetite and vomited any food he had that day. Rushed him to vet....X-rays negative for blockages, etc. After a few days off the meds, his appetite has resumed and his energy level is returning. Vet says I can now resume them, but quite frankly I'm reluctant to do after it appears the meds made his tummy so sensitive.... I'm terrified of him being in further distress and whether that can cause insussepcion (sp?), etc. Have read how successful many of you have been with Kocci Free and I'm really hoping we have prompt success as well. I have also been advised by other forum members to give him digestive enzymes and a probiotic...the Digest All has both. It has now been five days without any prescription meds....I just hope I have not made the Giardia and Coccidia worse by not administering? Should have Kocci Free by Friday. 

Hope Dani is continuing to do better!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

1&1/3 cup a day doesn't sound like enough food. i fed my pup
1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish and 1 cup in the pm. he had a snack
throughout the day plus training treats.



kr16 said:


> Feed what the bag says. Yes it seems like its not to much, that is the beauty of a great quality food, you feed less.
> 
> My pup gets a 1 1/3 a day right now and he is gaining weight and looks great. It gets increased to 1 1/2 this week.





doggiedad said:


> are you saying your dog gets 1&1/3 cup a day or are you saying
> your dog gets a 1/3 of a cup a day?





kr16 said:


> I have to stop using that talk to speech program. Its one and one third a day


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Yes, I'd be a little gun shy too!
Google those meds and see what "side effects" they both have to see if this matched your dog. "One drug" does not "fit all".
Yes the Digest All Plus can be given with anything. Good for you for getting it! I just got a PM from someone last nite who said they got it (I think they were using another one) and said after a week there was a remarkable difference! 
Great that you got the Kocci Free! That is the route I have taken in the past instead of the drugs. There is also some Chinese herbs that will help kill the little buggers! Anti-Parasite Chinese Herbal formula called Seven Forest Omphalia 11 at http://qiherbs.com/omphalia-11.html , another Chinese herb called Seven Fores Picrorrhiza 11 at http://qiherbs.com/picrorrhiza-11.ht...tured_product= your can also get both from NaturalRearing.com :: Loading Website...

Good luck with your baby!


----------



## MilesNY

They have the feed table on the orijen website FYI.

I just switched my puppy to orijen LBP kibble because she will be at a board and train while I deploy. She gets three cups a day, plus a little ground raw with her supplements at night. She is six months old Friday. She always acts like she is starving, you can't use that as a determining factor for feeding amount. Just indicates good food drive. Lol

Good luck with your switch!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel

My pup is a food hogaholic. I've always added quite a bit of water (enough that his food is covered and sloshes around). It does make it take a bit longer for him to finish his meal then.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Galathiel said:


> My pup is a food hogaholic. I've always added quite a bit of water (enough that his food is covered and sloshes around). It does make it take a bit longer for him to finish his meal then.


Good for you putting water on your kibble! I've been preaching this for many years!
When the dry kibble goes thru a dogs' system, it HAS to pull water from the intestinal tract to make it move. Years and years of this happening once or twice a day can weaken some dogs' systems leaving the gut susceptible to "what ever"! And guess where 75% of illness comes from????? Yup....the GUT!!!


----------



## kr16

doggiedad said:


> 1&1/3 cup a day doesn't sound like enough food. i fed my pup
> 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish and 1 cup in the pm. he had a snack
> throughout the day plus training treats.


I agree, but she is 22 pounds now and its 2 and 1/4 cups a day now. The 1 1/3 worked, she had good weight gain. I am just following the bag which i usually do not do since they always say way to much. This is the opposite.


----------



## TxQuax

Momto2GSDs said:


> Yes, I'd be a little gun shy too!
> Google those meds and see what "side effects" they both have to see if this matched your dog. "One drug" does not "fit all".
> Yes the Digest All Plus can be given with anything. Good for you for getting it! I just got a PM from someone last nite who said they got it (I think they were using another one) and said after a week there was a remarkable difference!
> Great that you got the Kocci Free! That is the route I have taken in the past instead of the drugs. There is also some Chinese herbs that will help kill the little buggers! Anti-Parasite Chinese Herbal formula called Seven Forest Omphalia 11 at http://qiherbs.com/omphalia-11.html , another Chinese herb called Seven Fores Picrorrhiza 11 at http://qiherbs.com/picrorrhiza-11.ht...tured_product= your can also get both from NaturalRearing.com :: Loading Website...
> 
> Good luck with your baby!


Thank you so much for sharing your experiences so others like myself can better care for our babies..!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs

TxQuax said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experiences so others like myself can better care for our babies..!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*My Pleasure!* 
Anything to keep the Fur Kids healthy!
Moms


----------

